# Crunchers Corner



## vaiopup (Feb 3, 2008)

Greetings 

Couldn't find a distributed computing section so I thought I'd post in here.

Run dc projects?
Chat about the projects, your stats/milestones etc here


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forums i saw your other post about this but just a heads up please dont double post but hey hope you stay awhile as for what you seak we already have one located here their ya go


----------



## vaiopup (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah, thanks.

If you only Fold here you may as well delete this lil thread as it will go unused


----------

